# Owl Experience



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I've always been really interested in owls & my boyfriend mentioned that it might be worth looking into doing 
like an owl experience or a course in caring for them?

Does anyone know of any recommendable {& affordable} owl experiences? Preferably one that allows you to 
handle them & teaches about how to care for them. I've been reading about a few different courses offered &
I'm not sure if an actual course would be best for me at the moment but not many of the descriptions go into 
much detail which is a shame. Probably an experience to begin with, I just want to go on a more detailed one
where I can lot quite a lot about the basic care & nature of these beautiful animals.

I'm willing to travel around London & Kent. 
I'd appreciate any suggestions or further information that anyone can offer! Cheers in advance.

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## ReptileRoss (Jul 28, 2010)

I volunteer here, and they do great bird of prey experience days (although they have all birds of prey, not just specifically owls, I'm sure if you got in contact they could sort something out). Although it is just flying the birds, you do learn a lot about the care on the days although you're mainly just out flying with them. They're also based in Kent. 

There's also always a Lantra award in falconry, which would really help you to learn about how to keep them. Also if you do end up wanting to keep one most breeders won't sell to people who don't have certified experience with birds, and a lantra award is a great way to show that!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

otley college does a one day falconry course


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion. Don't worrry, I'm no expert & I won't actually be keeping owls or any birds 
of prey, just interesting in finding out more about them 'cause I've always been curious. Perhaps I'll just
bookmark that Lantra Award for a later time & place. The Hawking Centre was where I was originally 
looking at 

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Just wondering, what does any one think of this one?
I like the sound of being kitted out, handling them, going for a walk in the woods & photo opportunities. 

"This owl walk experience in Kent will see you getting hands-on involved with these superb birds. The atmosphere is friendly and informal, but you will learn an awful lot about the owls, their behaviour and their habitats as the team at this small centre are really passionate about their feathered friends and it's sure to rub off on you too."

Think I'm quite tempted by the idea that it's a direct owl experience rather than ALL birds of prey.

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## Reptile housing (May 28, 2011)

*owls*

This problem is huge, you really need to find a local person who keeps and flys birds of prey, then ask if they would mind being your mentor if you like. The lantra award is a total wast of time and most respected falconers will laugh in your face if you even say the word lantra!!! this is because a person who has never even kept or flown a bird can become an lantra assesor.
I have kept and hunted hawks and falcons for a few years, never even looked at getting my first hawk until about 18 months of research and talking to other falconers, its a very hard thing to give your time too every single day in what ever weather...so you really need to be sure to dont mind flying your owl, hawk or falcon when its -5 

Regards

Steve


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not asking for experience in _owning_ an owl, just finding out more about these beautiful birds. I don't know much about them but I've always been interested & gone to various displays with my Dad in the past. I recently found out you can do 'Experience Days' where you go & handle the birds, learn about them & fly them. I was just enquiringly as to where I could do this.

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## P17nut (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, I can recommend the Owl Experience session that is offered by the Hawk Conservancy Trust. They are at based at Weyhill, Andover which is probably about an hour and a half drive for you. They have been established for over thirty years and are one of the best centres in the country. Its worth spending a day there just to watch the flying displays they put on ( they do one in the afternoon with owls in a wooded area ). They offer a three hour course specifically for owl lovers which costs £67.50. Have a look on their website for more details http://www.hawk-conservancy.org. I hope this helps. Cheers, Peter.


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

[QUOTE=P17nut;9721837]Hi, I can recommend the Owl Experience session that is offered by the Hawk Conservancy Trust. They are at based at Weyhill, Andover which is probably about an hour and a half drive for you. They have been established for over thirty years and are one of the best centres in the country. Its worth spending a day there just to watch the flying displays they put on ( they do one in the afternoon with owls in a wooded area ). They offer a three hour course specifically for owl lovers which costs £67.50. Have a look on their website for more details http://www.hawk-conservancy.org. I hope this helps. Cheers, Peter.[/QUOTE]

Thank you :}

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

P17nut said:


> Hi, I can recommend the Owl Experience session that is offered by the Hawk Conservancy Trust. They are at based at Weyhill, Andover which is probably about an hour and a half drive for you. They have been established for over thirty years and are one of the best centres in the country. Its worth spending a day there just to watch the flying displays they put on ( they do one in the afternoon with owls in a wooded area ). They offer a three hour course specifically for owl lovers which costs £67.50. Have a look on their website for more details http://www.hawk-conservancy.org. I hope this helps. Cheers, Peter.


Done a day course at the Hawk Conservancy ( with the Harris Hawks), but held & flew 2 owls.

Their courses are good. Small group, 5 of us all day.

As mentioned, they do the owl course as P17nut has explained.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

We keep , breed and fly various owls but you are miles from us ,there is a bloke called trevor down your way who is the person yo talk to he has a very impressive collection on bop and will give advice ect


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

"Owl Exp. Kent" Looks great! I'd like to do something like this...i'd like to have a Bengal Eagle Owl one day. There are many private places around that wouldn't mind having you there and teaching you about it all. 

I have the whole kit for my Raven, so that I can take him outside. I don't use a glove (sooooo should though, it hurts!). He pulls them off my hands and pecks my hands only if I wear gloves. He has anklets and jesses though and the guy from the 'Raptor Centre' at Groombridge Place and Gardens taught me how to hold him. Just a matter of finding someone willing!

Jazz


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for your posts.
Might treat myself to a couple of hours owl experience next month. That one in Kent I posted before looks ideal :}

*Ashly Rose*


----------

